# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  La falta de costumbre

## perdiguera

Adjunto una noticia que me ha llegado.

Boletín Adecagua 12/07/10
El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a las obras de emergencia para actuaciones en determinadas presas del Estado en la cuenca del Segura, afectadas por un incremento de sus existencias tras un periodo de larga sequía.
Tras dicho período de sequía, que ha llegado a ser de carácter extremo, las fuertes e intensas lluvias caídas en la cuenca del Segura durante los meses de noviembre y diciembre, de más de 230 litros/metro cuadrado, han provocado afecciones en algunas presas en explotación, que presentan un nivel de existencias de agua que no se daba desde enero de 1998.
La situación que presentan determinadas presas del Estado ha puesto de manifiesto que, si se repitieran lluvias de intensidad similar a las producidas en las fechas señaladas anteriormente, en caso de su puesta en carga, podría llegar a originarse la pérdida de seguridad y protección ante un posible nuevo embate de las aguas.
Para prevenir esta situación, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ejecuta estas obras de emergencia, cuyo presupuesto alcanza los 4 millones de euros, encaminadas a reparar y reforzar la seguridad de estas presas con el fin de cumplir con la normativa legal existente.
Fuente.- MARM

Cuando no se usan frecuentemente pasa esto.
Aunque a mí me gustaría que el problema fuese al revés, es decir que hay que gastarse 4 M porque ha habido un año excepcionalmente seco.

----------


## Luján

> Adjunto una noticia que me ha llegado.
> 
> Boletín Adecagua 12/07/10
> El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno, en su reunión de hoy, a las obras de emergencia para actuaciones en determinadas presas del Estado en la cuenca del Segura, afectadas por un incremento de sus existencias tras un periodo de larga sequía.
> Tras dicho período de sequía, que ha llegado a ser de carácter extremo, las fuertes e intensas lluvias caídas en la cuenca del Segura durante los meses de noviembre y diciembre, de más de 230 litros/metro cuadrado, han provocado afecciones en algunas presas en explotación, que presentan un nivel de existencias de agua que no se daba desde enero de 1998.
> La situación que presentan determinadas presas del Estado ha puesto de manifiesto que, si se repitieran lluvias de intensidad similar a las producidas en las fechas señaladas anteriormente, en caso de su puesta en carga, podría llegar a originarse la pérdida de seguridad y protección ante un posible nuevo embate de las aguas.
> Para prevenir esta situación, el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM) ejecuta estas obras de emergencia, cuyo presupuesto alcanza los 4 millones de euros, encaminadas a reparar y reforzar la seguridad de estas presas con el fin de cumplir con la normativa legal existente.
> Fuente.- MARM
> 
> ...



Si es que las cosas, de no usarlas se estropean.

Sólo espero que hagan las reparaciones sin tener que desembalsar grandes cantidades de agua de la que tienen almacenada, no sea que pierdan eses agua y no venga el año húmedo que todos esperamos.

Con tu permiso Perdiguera, voy a mover este hilo a la cuenca del Segura, que creo que es su sitio.

EDIT: Ya está movido y sin percances. Lo he movido porque como sólo habla de embalses de la cuenca del Segura, creo que tendría que ir aquí.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, según el tipo de reparación hasta vendría bien contar con la presión del agua  :Smile: 

También hay que decir que es previsible que la campaña de riegos vacíe muchísimo los embalses de nuestra cuenca. Lamentablemente seguimos viviendo al día, a pesar de tener capacidad de regulación para al menos dos años y medio.

----------


## perdiguera

> Con tu permiso Perdiguera, voy a mover este hilo a la cuenca del Segura, que creo que es su sitio.
> 
> EDIT: Ya está movido y sin percances. Lo he movido porque como sólo habla de embalses de la cuenca del Segura, creo que tendría que ir aquí.


Mi permiso siempre lo tienes, además dudé dónde colocarlo hasta que ví en General cosas de embalses de Jaén, Ribadelago, Córdoba etc. que me han hecho ponerlo ahí.
De todas maneras esté donde esté estará bien y si la cosa tiene continuidad deberían sacar más obras urgentes para los embalses del Sur, Guadiana, Guadalquivir, Júcar etc... que están mucho más altos que de costumbre.
Saludos

----------

